# MS Outlook "Not Responding"



## nicholstc (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Folks; 
MS Outlook is displaying "Not Responding" in the title bar. This behavior is cyclical, on and off, about every 3 minutes. My computer's parameters are: Dell laptop, Windows XP, Microsoft Office 2007, Compuer Associates security software. Your thoughts?
Regards;
Todd


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

start outlook in safe mode and check how it works.
what is the size of the pst file.
what all addins are associated with outlook
did you had any previous version of office on this system.


----------



## Pedromic (Mar 31, 2008)

Its probably that your Outlook.pst is damaged

How's your email account set up? i.e is it exchange server, pop3, IMAP etc


----------

